# Eheim 2213 vs. Rena XP1



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

Which would you prefer on a 20 gal tank? 

The tank will be set up for CRS with ADA substrate. Personally I have used XP3 and XP2 but never have a Eheim before... Any advice is appreciated! 

Thx!


----------



## fenster58 (Apr 23, 2010)

i use an eheim ecco 2234 on my planted 20g and it works perfectly...the output flow is ideal but i threw a pvc reactor on it so that might slow it a bit. super quiet as well.


----------



## ninez (Apr 21, 2010)

If you already have other XPs, then get XP1.
I found having too many different brands of filter a pain in the a$$.
That's why I gave my mom my ECCO 2236.
ECCO series are not as quiet as the classic as I heard ppl (crs_fan) mention before.


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

I love the XP's since they are affordable!  


But I heard that the Eheim is the "Mercedes" in canister filter! Also the 2213 is rated for larger tank (65gal vs. 40gal for XP1). However I don't get it why the Eheim actually has a lower GPH comparing to the XP1!?


----------



## MananaP (Apr 22, 2010)

Classics anyday over xp's. I have 6 eheims and 2 xp's and by far eheim filters are far superior in my experience. I always find that my two xp's leak a little from where the wire is located from the cannister i don't know if anyone has this problem on their xp's.


----------



## Shell Dweller (Jul 11, 2010)

Go with the Ehiem. They may cost a little more initially but will outlast the Xp's with less problems. I have an Xp2 on a 33gal which is about a year old. I was amazed at how quiet it was. In the last month it has started to get noisy, and I have 2 xp3's around 2 years old running on a 72 gal and a 90 gal. They are also noisy. I suspect they will all need new impellers and shafts. I am running 5 Ehiems on my other large tanks, one of which is at least 5 years old and it is still running whisper quiet. The Eheims just keep on running with no problems it seems. Just from my experience. I am going to convert all my filters to eheims even on my smallest tanks.


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Go with the Eheim. Although the classic's media is a little more trouble to work with. Why not go with an Eheim 2071? You will not regret the easier media access. 

JMHO

Stuart


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

i also prefer eheim over Xp or fluval. The design of the pro2 and pro3 are just so much better. It is not always the GPH matters so much. If you want turn overrate, cheaper to go with an AC500 which supposed to do 500 GPH and cheaper in $.


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

5 Eheims vs. 1 XP

Well the answer is obvious... thanks boys n gals!


----------



## rwong2k10 (Dec 27, 2010)

i'd go with a eheim, i've owned both and currently only use eheims, 

eheim's are quieter also, xp's are nice for cheap and powerful filter though,


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

Same here. I'd say the 2213 for sure if you have the dough.


----------



## pisces (Apr 22, 2010)

i will choose Rena XP
quiet and work great !! i have xp4 for my 120 G and xp3 for my 60 G! super quiet ! very clean & good $$ !


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

I have no problem with my XP3 and XP2. The only bad personal experience with XP is the XP3 at my parent's place. It leaks every now n then on the upper, side of the unit (where the cord comes out). I heard that it was the O-rings at the inlet/outlet connectors. I was thinking of replacing both of them but the guy at King Ed told me to wrap them with Teflon tape... not sure if it's ok now - I will check with my mom to find out.


----------



## ninez (Apr 21, 2010)

JTang said:


> I have no problem with my XP3 and XP2. The only bad personal experience with XP is the XP3 at my parent's place. It leaks every now n then on the upper, side of the unit (where the cord comes out). I heard that it was the O-rings at the inlet/outlet connectors. I was thinking of replacing both of them but the guy at King Ed told me to wrap them with Teflon tape... not sure if it's ok now - I will check with my mom to find out.


*heehee* I gave my mom the eheim ecco 2236 while I kept all the XPs 

I used to have the leak problem a few times but not after I started to push the XP lid down and kind of wiggle it a bit to make sure it sits squarely on the canister then I put on the clips.


----------



## Jonnymoss (Dec 18, 2010)

3 eheim classics and one xp3. ehiem = quiet and no trouble. rena = air burping and annoyance. cant wait to get a pro 3 instead.


----------



## Prelude2Life (Jun 22, 2010)

JTang said:


> I have no problem with my XP3 and XP2. The only bad personal experience with XP is the XP3 at my parent's place. It leaks every now n then on the upper, side of the unit (where the cord comes out). I heard that it was the O-rings at the inlet/outlet connectors. I was thinking of replacing both of them but the guy at King Ed told me to wrap them with Teflon tape... not sure if it's ok now - I will check with my mom to find out.


I'm having the same issue with mine atm. Only thing is mine is brand new out of the box. Poising about half a gallon every few hours. I wiggled it down quite a bit but still. I'm gonna have to try the Teflon tape idea.


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

Brand new? Can't u bring it back for exchange? If u do the Teflon tape trick, do 3-4 wraps or it's not going to work...

Well, maybe that's why most of u prefer Eheim over the XP's!


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

*Eheim all the way*

Can't beat the German engineering and quality. Everything fits and goes together properly with no problems, I guess the old saying is true "you get what you pay for"!
I would go for Eheim for sure. Cheers


----------



## Prelude2Life (Jun 22, 2010)

Yes new.... And no tape didn't work... I'm so upset. This tank is taking forever to start... I'm thinking about just taking it back and getting something else...


----------

